# Substrates



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey all. I posted my stocking thread a while ago. I think I found another 80g to get this weekend. I think ill end up planting the tank, so I was wondering about substrates. I like the look of sand in the tank, but I read it was not the best for rooted plants? Would a bottom layer of flourite (or something similar) take care of that problem? Or would I be better off mixing with some small gravel?

I have not decided on which plants will be in the tank yet. That will be determined once I get a better look at the budget and the cost of lighting etc. I am looking for general cases I guess. Or which plants would work best in the different substrates.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sand is great for root systems because it enables the plant to really anchor itself, however sand does not have a very high mineral content as compared to Fluorite, Eco Complete, PC Select, Safe-T-Sorb, etc., so I would layer it with something.

I personally would suggest some mineralized topsoil (How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate (MTS), by Aaron Talbot) as a bottom layer, and top off with sand. You can also wet some sand and line the edges of the tank so from the outside you can't actually see the layering (I did that with my tank).

Hope this helps!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use a layered peat moss/play sand/pc select substrate. Which I find keeps kh and gh constant for years and neons thrive. With just sand kh and gh rise and neone don't do well.

see link in my signature for complete details including plants I use.


my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> Which I find keeps kh and gh constant for years and neons thrive.


However, you can maintain a stable GH and KH by doing water changes, if you like the look of an all sand bed


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I use sand and plants grow great! I'm actually going to make the switch to black blasting sand very soon!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sand is great for the roots, but it doesn't do much for the plants needs. You would need to add ferts in the substrate for them to do really well. Sand is inert. Same for the peat, sand, gravel idea.

And yes, gh and kh remain stable in any tank that regular water changes are performed, not that you really need to worry about that unless you are having issues. I don't base any of my tanks on how well Neons do, as Cardinals are much more sensitive and all of mine do very well.

There are easy ways and more difficult ways to get you there. 1-Making MTS is optimum, requires a little work, but it is likely your plants would not require much else to grow very well. Worth it in the long run. 2-Buying a plant specific substrate is easier in terms of being ready to go, but can be cost prohibitive depending on your budget. There are numerous brands out there and they may still require supplemental fertilization, depending on a few other factors. 3-If you're on a tight budget, a product called safe-t-sorb (sold at the Tractor Supply stores) has widely been accepted as a method for plants to grow well. Cost is $5 for 40lbs but does require a lot of rinsing.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have sand in my planted

DIY substrate recipe is

Light sprinkling of "Blood and Bone" (organic fertalizer) 
Marble chips (these will produce CO2)
Propagating sand (you grow terrestrial seedlings in it) mixed with JBL AquaBasis.
Topped with course river sand

It will take it a few weeks to 'cycle', once through that is brilliant for growing rooted plants in. Best substrate i have ever used for a planted tank!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have MTS topped with sand in my 90 gallons and it grows plants well. The only thing I don't like is that it gets stirred up a bit easily if you are planting or pulling up plants. I have a commercial soil substrate in a small tank. It is attractive with nothing on top and much cleaner to work with plus you just have to poor it out of the bag and it's ready for the plants, however I'd never use it in a big tank, it's just way too expensive and the actual plant growth is about the same.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate craigslist sellers. Didnt get either of the big tanks i wanted. Ended up with a good looking 55 though. 
Thanks for the input. I think I'll layer with blasting sand. 

How about lighting. Is it possible to put HO bulbs in the standard lighted hoods? If not, I'll just end up doing cichlids instead of planted probably.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Meshuggahn said:


> I hate craigslist sellers. Didnt get either of the big tanks i wanted. Ended up with a good looking 55 though.
> Thanks for the input. I think I'll layer with blasting sand.
> 
> How about lighting. Is it possible to put HO bulbs in the standard lighted hoods? If not, I'll just end up doing cichlids instead of planted probably.


For lighting you basically have to use the lights specified by the hood. Because they use a different balast for different wattages.

I use utility shop lights from home depot. 2 2 tube 4' fixtures were under $8 a few year back and 2 6500k tubes were $7. 64w/fixture. two fixtures will fit over a 4' 55g. But you may have to look at you hood to see if it fits.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Meshuggahn said:


> I hate craigslist sellers. Didnt get either of the big tanks i wanted. Ended up with a good looking 55 though.
> Thanks for the input. I think I'll layer with blasting sand.
> 
> How about lighting. Is it possible to put HO bulbs in the standard lighted hoods? If not, I'll just end up doing cichlids instead of planted probably.


If you mean T5HO bulbs, no, you cannot put HO bulbs in a standard fixture.....you can but they will not work correctly and may not even come on correctly. Some T8 fixtures will take a T12, but that is about as much crossing that can be done that I know of.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of bulbs does it have? It's likely that you could at least have a low light planted tank.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

snail said:


> What kind of bulbs does it have? It's likely that you could at least have a low light planted tank.


Ill check the exact bulbs when I get home. Ill check around hardware stores etc and see if anything makes sense. I just can spend another 100+ just for lights right now and then still need to buy plants and fish!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 11, 2009)

Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix capped with your choice of sand. It works wonders. I have it in a few tanks and I can not argue with the results at all. For cheap lighting, these fixtures with these bulbs works wonders. I usually use 2 of them on a 10 gallon or 20 high, so, I would think for your tank, you could use 4 of them. They will give you pretty decent light too. Medium to high I would say. Good luck.


----------

